# Bios Update funktioniert nicht



## Dark Iron Guard (4. Juni 2010)

Bei meinen Asus Eee PC 1005HA-H funktioniert das BIOS Update nicht mehr.
Wenn es das Netbook neu startet und das BIOS Update beginnen sollte

Kommt folgende Meldung:

Boot Block Compatible Ver.030
Please do NOT insert any disc into CD-ROM
if you want to recovery with an USB device.
EZ-Flash starting BIOS Update.....
DO KEEP the power on and NOT touch the system while performing BIOS
update.
*Reading file "1005HA.ROM"
Can not read the BIOS image file to update the BIOS.*
Keep using the current BIOS.
Please press power button to shut down the system.

Dann muss ich das Netbook neustarten und ich habe die vorherige Version wieder.

Das Update funktioniert weder mit dem Asus Update Programm noch mit einen USB Stick beim Booten.

Wie bekomme ich das zum laufen?

Mein Bios:
Modell: 1005HA
Version: 1102

Ich möchte auf
BIOS 1401
Update brightness table

BIOS 1301
Improve Wifi performance


Hier das Bild von der Fehlermeldung:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hatuja (4. Juni 2010)

Als erstes würde ich, der Fehlermeldung nach zu schließen, auf eine defekte BIOS-Datei tippen.
CRC-Fehler, Checksumme stimmt nicht, oder so etwas.
Wo stammt die Datei her? Direkt von der Asus Homepage, per Mail bekommen? Schonmal neu heruntergeladen?

Bei Asus hatte ich vor einigen Jahren mal ein ähnliches Problem, dass ich mehrere Rechner updaten musste, aber die mir von Asus per Mail zugesandte Bios-Datei war defekt. Erst nach einigen Tagen war dann eine funktionierende auf der Homepage zu finden.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (4. Juni 2010)

Direkt von Asus. Habe es schon ein paar mal probiert, eben wieder.
Edit: Noch mal neu bei Asus heruntergeladen sowohl die Version BIOS 1301 als auch die 1401 ging nicht. Es sollte also an mir liegen. Beim USB Stick kann er die Datei auch nicht lesen.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (4. Juni 2010)

gibts noch eine dazwischen die man vll erst installieren muss? manche Biosupdates bauen aufeinander auf, und lassen nicht zu irgendwas zu überspringen.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (4. Juni 2010)

Ja, Version 1201 ist die nächste, aber da kommt auch der Fehler.


----------



## L.B. (4. Juni 2010)

Eventuell ist der Bios-Chip beschädigt.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (4. Juni 2010)

Kann ich da etwas tun damit das Teil wieder funktioniert?


----------



## L.B. (4. Juni 2010)

Du könntest den Chip austauschen, falls er nicht festgelötet ist. Wo man ihn bekommen kann, weiß ich nicht, da solltest du dich direkt an den Hersteller wenden.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (6. Juni 2010)

Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, würd ich garnichts selbst unternehmen.
Sobald du am Bios rumfummelst oder irgendwelche Chips selbst austauschst ist die Garantie weg.

Frag beim Hersteller nach, oder - wenn vorhanden - im Herstellerforum. Dort treiben sich häufig auch die Personen rum die beim Hersteller arbeiten und solche updates zusammenstellen.


----------



## GxGamer (6. Juni 2010)

Nutz doch das Asus-Supportforum hier bei PCGH 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/185


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (7. Juni 2010)

Gar nicht gewusst, das es hier so etwas gibt. Das Forum ist echt gigantisch rießig. Werde es gleich mal reinschreiben.


----------

